# Jerseys?



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello all. My wife also just picked up cycling. Her birthday is coming up, and I'm thinking of getting her a jersey. However, all the jersey's she seems to like are "men's" .. or NOT women specific. (thanks for the bibs vs. shorts thread- we had that question as well)

Are there issues or concerns for my wife to wear a small men's jersey? Or should we keep looking for a woman's design he likes? 

THanks!


----------



## Kernyl (Dec 23, 2011)

I wear mostly men's jerseys. Most of the women's ones I try are too short in the torso for me. I like to be able to raise my arms above my head without showing my belly. Especially if she is tall, your wife might have the same problem. I am 5'6 so I think taller women might have the same issue.
I also find that some of the women's jerseys exclude things like back pockets etc. and I tend to go for more of a classic design, rather than a lot of the (kind of crazy) prints typical of many women's jerseys.
I have no problems wearing a men's small and I doubt your wife will either. Has she tried any on?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

My wife and I share jerseys all the time. If she likes it and it fits, wear it.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

Not usually. It depends on her size and proportions. I am small (5'2") and have a short torso, so some men's jerseys are too long. If they have elastic at the bottom hem it tends to ride up and I have had the pockets actually turn upside down. Jerseys that are full zip are better. If there is a chance for her to try it on that would be best. Also if she's small, try brands or web sites that have "Euro" sizing.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Women's jerseys usually fit me better.


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Fortunately me and my wife can't share jerseys. We got her a small Men's from Twinsix.com that fits her great.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm another one that wears men's jerseys. Women's jerseys just do not fit me right, esp in the shoulders. So I typically get men's medium jerseys and sometimes if I'm looking at race cut end up with men's large.


----------



## Wangythewombat (Mar 10, 2012)

There are plenty of Womens jerseys out there. The full front zipper are the best and most comfortable. I used to have to wear mens shirts and they do not fit well at all. Try Wiggle from the UK. Their prices can be cheaper, but be prepared to pay a bit. They last for years so get a good one. I ride 6 days a week and haven't thrown a jersey out because of wearing.


----------

